# UWF Pier project



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I have been on the forum for a while and it helped introduce me to the fishing and the anglers in Pensacola. I got out of the Marine Corps about three years ago and now I'm an Anthropology student at UWF. I am currently doing a small research project about the fishing culture in the area, specifically, the people who fish from the piers and bridges. I've been out counting heads and talking to people but I could never reach as many people as I can on this forum. If you would like to, I'll post a small list of questions you could answer for me. Feel free to add anything to it. Answer some of the questions or all of them or none of them, or just say whatever you'd like on topic.The more discussion the better. Anything will help. 
Demographic info like age, sex, race would help a lot like any other study but is strictly optional. I will post any interesting results. Anyone who participates can ask for any results. Please do not give your real name or any personal info, this is the internet! My school email is [email protected] if you have questions. Thanks so much for any input
. -Ken

1. Are the people who fish the piers and bridges mostly locals or out of towners?
2. What do you consider local?
3. How many days per year do you fish?
4. Are the piers the only place you fish, or is it just an option?
5. How long is your average fishing trip?
6. What kind of fish do you target?
7. Dose each pier have its own group of regulars or is it a mash up?
8. What's your best fish story from the bridges/piers?
9. Which pier is the most productive?
10. Is the fishing community important to the culture of Pensacola?
11. Is it important to the economy?
12. How could the piers be improved? 
Please feel free to add anything else. Ask your own questions too!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, this isn't for any official agency or anything. I really want to highlight the importance of fishing to our economy and culture. I want to focus more on the everyday shore angler than the boat crowd. It's not that they aren't just as important, just that there has been a lot of research done with that community by comparison.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

9). The Panama City and County pier for sailfish, Okaloosa Pier for tarpon, Navarre Pier for cobia, Pensacola is a good mixture of all these fish.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

11). One of the pier employees told me that Panama City pier brings in more revenue than all the other city revenue producing projects combined.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

6). Sailfish, Cobia, and Tarpon


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------

